# Standing while Night Hunting



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

I read a couple of articles today about standing while hunting at night. Has anyone had any luck with this tactic? I imagine it would help me see better because I always feel that my sight is hindered by the small bushes that wouldn't even slow me down during the day time. While standing, do you rest / lean on a large tree or just sort of stand there in the open?


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

In certain conditions standing at night is fine. Example...very little to no moon and your in the tree line. We sit most of the time to keep a lower profile. Try to set up so that you can limit the spots you can't see in well while sitting when you can.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

HH, Josh Mapes talked quite a bit about standing while coyote hunting. If you can latch onto the video that was shot during the Jay's seminar you can also see the tripod he uses to support is gun. Lastly, he uses a headlamp with halo reducer and scans while standing. Definitely can see so much more!! I think you would be amazed how many animals you miss seeing sitting down.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

When I hunted Indiana coyotes with center fire at night years before we could use them here that's how we did it. We would hunt with a couple guys standing together and each one of us had a sector to scan. 
We never had dogs real close. Shots were usually 100 plus yards. I usually hunt in thicker cover here and shots are 40yrds or less. I set up like I'm turkey hunting and try to stay motionless as much as possible.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

hunter19301 said:


> HH, Josh Mapes talked quite a bit about standing while coyote hunting. If you can latch onto the video that was shot during the Jay's seminar you can also see the tripod he uses to support is gun. Lastly, he uses a headlamp with halo reducer and scans while standing. Definitely can see so much more!! I think you would be amazed how many animals you miss seeing sitting down.


Yeah, I have been keeping an eye on Mapes. He seems to know how to get it done. 

GO HUSKIES.... ME grad 2008


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Fool'em said:


> When I hunted Indiana coyotes with center fire at night years before we could use them here that's how we did it. We would hunt with a couple guys standing together and each one of us had a sector to scan.
> We never had dogs real close. Shots were usually 100 plus yards. I usually hunt in thicker cover here and shots are 40yrds or less. I set up like I'm turkey hunting and try to stay motionless as much as possible.


I tend to hunt in this fashion as well but the standing aspect definitely gives a better view but longer shots, which I'm not sure I'm comfortable shooting too far under daekness.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ive killed a good number of turkeys standing by a tree or in brush and I believe they're eyesight Trump's a yote. You have to figure the woods is a vertical place, motion is what Garner's attention.


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

HH, you got to be a little crazy to be a Huskie!!! I'm a bit older graduated in 87 which ChE. It is definitely heavenly in the UP but I love all of Michigan!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Standing is great but my back won't take it for long. We're usually sitting with our back against a back drop that you can't look through anyway.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

They say that the predators can’t see past the light and is actually acting like cover for you. My last time out I was standing and using my newly purchased tripod, had a **** walk past me maybe 20 yards. Didn’t even know I was there until I made a noise, which leads me to believe the light shielded me from view. I also had woods against my back.


----------

